# Solved: SSL/Internet Explorer file download issue - Registry settings



## paul_carron (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a problem downloading files and think its due to using SSL with Internet Explorer. I found the below steps to do a registry update. It says 'On the Edit menu, click Add Value'. Unfortunately the only option is 'Edit > New'. In 'New' the options are Key, String Value, Binary Value, DWORD Value, Multi-String Value and Expandable String Value. Can anybody please advise what I should do?

Internet Explorer 7 and Internet Explorer 8
To resolve this issue in Internet Explorer 7 and in Internet Explorer 8, follow these steps:

Start Registry Editor.
For a per-user setting, locate the following registry key:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings
For a per-computer setting, locate the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings
On the Edit menu, click Add Value.
To override the directive for HTTPS connections, add the following registry value:
"BypassSSLNoCacheCheck"=Dword:00000001
To override the directive for HTTP connections, add the following registry value:
"BypassHTTPNoCacheCheck"=Dword:00000001
Quit Registry Editor.


----------



## paul_carron (Oct 15, 2006)

Its OK. Got sorted. Its New DWORD. Blindingly obvious!!!


----------

